
Did anyone thought about accelerate current education process - YoshiRaider
I think the current education system is outdated.
Lots of knowledge you learn from the current system can not let the majority keep pace with the current civilization&#x27;s process, except you are doing Ph.D. or Post-doc. Undergraduate only let you have a chance for an introductory level course. This is ironic, you need to take almost around 30 years of your life to know a little bit of what is going on our human achievement.<p>If compared to the content and time ratio during the study stage, definitely college has a higher rate than the between elementary or high school. So did anyone or educator thought about compress the whole education content so that it can accelerate the learning process. for example, combine elementary school and high school content into one, move the current undergraduate content to the 6 years high school, Ph.D. content to current undergraduate.
======
uberman
While I am not a fan of nor am advocating for "common core" standards and
testing in the US, however...

The results of those tests clearly show that what we expect students to be
able to accomplish is already way more than what they can accomplish (given
current teaching tools and practices).

For example, at the moment (2019 results) only about 35% of students are
"proficient" in math. Reading is the same.

It seems unlikely that any attempt to compress or accelerate education is
practical given what we know/practice today.

Ok overview common core of results:

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/education/2019/10/29/nat...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/education/2019/10/29/national-
math-reading-level-test-score-common-core-standards-phonics/2499622001/)

~~~
YoshiRaider
When I went to university, I found that Math is totally different concept
compared to high school math. Basically, it is all about space, then the rules
built on that playground. Computation and something tedious stuffs are tools
to explain the interaction in detail.

------
Bostonian
Get rid of the bachelor's degree for most people.

In other countries, for example India, you do not do a 4-year college degree
away from home before starting medical school. In the U.K. I believe that law
is an undergraduate degree.

